# learn a new painter's trick



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

I just stumbled upon a small Dulux store the other day. The rep was very helpful, best service I've ever received in a paint store. Anyway, we were just browsing the products for the fun of it, and my friend starting talking to the rep about 5gal grids. The rep says you can make a grid last near forever by heating up the old paint with a heat gun and it comes off that way. Anyone used this trick? Also said ICI was recently bought out by some German company. Anyone heard of this. Also finally found the Wooster Chinex brushes! To bad I'm out of the job right now or I would've bought one. The actual sales counter/store was very small, but the warehouse was huge! Lotsa outdated silicone caulk!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Owned by Akzo Coatings of Amsterdam Netherlands.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

When my screens get loaded, I burn them. When done, pick up with pliers, knock the ash off, and hit them with a rattle can of oil primer. Good as new.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Owned by Akzo Coatings of Amsterdam Netherlands.


correct...


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

seems like a lot of trouble for a $2 screen . . .


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> seems like a lot of trouble for a $2 screen . . .


:yes:


----------



## JTP (Apr 29, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> seems like a lot of trouble for a $2 screen . . .


Buck and 1/4. I am a real cheapskate, but throw my grids out when I must.

JTP


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> When my screens get loaded, I burn them. When done, pick up with pliers, knock the ash off, and hit them with a rattle can of oil primer. Good as new.


I forgot to mention I do this when I'm out in the country fishing/drinking so its not really a waste of time. And yeah, I often just buy a case and call it a day. But it does give me a reason to go


ProWallGuy said:


> out in the country fishing/drinking


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

i like your thinking pwg
"time to clean the screens....grab the cooler and bait and lets get to work"


----------



## scpainting (Sep 13, 2008)

also works for a mixing paddel. i dont know if you would call it a trick but maybe a tip.. when spraying overhead take an old tshirt put your face in the neck hole and tie the sleeves behind your head. might look like a terrorist but it keeps the paint off my pretty hair.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> I forgot to mention I do this when I'm out in the country fishing/drinking so its not really a waste of time.


Would love to see the How to Video on this :balloon:


----------



## Faron79 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Sikkens*

Sikkens/Akzo-Nobel bought the ICI company this past winter/spring.

The ICI "name" won't be used anymore I guess...

We now order our RL paints from "Sikkens" instead of ICI/Glidden.

Lord knows we go through tons of Sikkens deck/siding-stains, etc.

Faron


----------

